# ENDED--Nook wi-fi (Manufacturer refurbished) on Ebay $79



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

direct from Barnes & Noble:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOOK-Barnes-and-Noble-Wi-Fi-eReader-eBook-Reader-/300497023543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f704b237

The $79 price is over.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered a couple of these for my daughters.  They both have Kindles, but now they can access library books too.  Just too good of a deal to pass up.  Did get charged FL sales tax, though.  Still, $84 each is a great deal.  And I'll hopefully get the Square Trade deals on the extended warranties tonight too - they both have toddlers running around, so accidental coverage is a good idea for them.  (Not to mention B&N doesn't quite have the same customer service Amazon does... )


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Meemo, I don't know if this has been posted yet, but I got a card in the mail from SquareTrade.
40% off starting friday midnight EST with the code JINGLE.
I "think" you can get the warranty and add the serial number later, but I'm not positive...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> Meemo, I don't know if this has been posted yet, but I got a card in the mail from SquareTrade.
> 40% off starting friday midnight EST with the code JINGLE.
> I "think" you can get the warranty and add the serial number later, but I'm not positive...


I just sent them an e-mail (I did get that card - thanks!) - when I entered the eBay item # I got a message that it isn't covered. But I've gotten that message in error before. Guess I'll be on the phone just after midnight tonight...


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I just sent them an e-mail (I did get that card - thanks!) - when I entered the eBay item # I got a message that it isn't covered. But I've gotten that message in error before. Guess I'll be on the phone just after midnight tonight...


Please let us know if you can get the accidental coverage for the Refurbed - I ran into the same ebay purchase problem!


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I ordered one of these.  $79 for a Nook is a steal.  Can't wait to use both the Kindle and Nook side-by-side.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

AmberLi said:


> Please let us know if you can get the accidental coverage for the Refurbed - I ran into the same ebay purchase problem!


They sent an email saying that yes, I could - the issue with buying online was that I'd bought two at one time. I tried calling last night to get the 40% off, but didn't have the patience to wait on the phone. It was only $79 anyway, so I haven't decided whether it's worth it to mess with it, but I probably will. Maybe they'll have their usual 30% off at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sabinfire said:


> I ordered one of these. $79 for a Nook is a steal. Can't wait to use both the Kindle and Nook side-by-side.


Be sure to download the 1.5 update when you get it - makes the page turns WAY faster.


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up: I'll be sure to make sure my Nook is updated first thing after receiving it.  I wonder if the Nook might be already updated, being mfg refurb'ed and all?  Maybe the update might be a little too recent for that though.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

sabinfire said:


> Thanks for the heads up: I'll be sure to make sure my Nook is updated first thing after receiving it. I wonder if the Nook might be already updated, being mfg refurb'ed and all? Maybe the update might be a little too recent for that though.


It probably isn't updated. These have been sitting in the warehouse, and the update just came out a few days ago.


----------

